# Is Breezy Point Resort Minnesota worth it?



## mamiecarter (May 8, 2008)

I GOT AN OFFER TO USE A FRIENDS 2 bedroom JULY WEEK .AT BREEZY P0INTE RESORT Minn. for almost free.Is it nice? Kid friendly? If I like it he says I can buy it cheap. I like the Midwest in July but but how would it trade or rent if I can not go one year? Any one know anything abourt the resort?


----------



## lprstn (May 8, 2008)

It is a Resort of International Distinction, which means it has a pretty good rating in RCI.  It also got really good reviews from all those that have visited it according to the RCI website.  Since there is only 15 resorts in that area for RCI I would say if you purchased a PRIME time week, which appears to be May (late) - Sept (early) you would have a pretty strong trader in my opinion.


----------



## Keitht (May 8, 2008)

lprstn said:


> It is a Resort of International Distinction, which means it has a pretty good rating in RCI.



There has been a change in terminology for RCI resorts.  It is now rated Silver Crown which replaces RID.  I assume it's a simple name change.


----------



## hofftkmn (May 8, 2008)

It really depends on the location of the unit within the resort. Some of the units are right on the lake, and we enjoy them immensely. Other units are up on the hill with views only of an indoor pool. While that sounds OK, try going in that building in the middle of the summer with all the heat and humidity. I may tolerate that for a week, but would never buy one of those units.

That said, it is a wonderful resort with many things to do in the area. I would not hesitate to recommend this for families. There are indoor pools if the weather is nasty and a wonderful sandy beach when it is nice out. Two golf courses, tennis courts, boating. Mini-golf and par-3 golf course nearby are our family favorites.


----------



## janapur (May 8, 2008)

hofftkmn said:


> It really depends on the location of the unit within the resort. Some of the units are right on the lake, and we enjoy them immensely. Other units are up on the hill with views only of an indoor pool. While that sounds OK, try going in that building in the middle of the summer with all the heat and humidity. I may tolerate that for a week, but would never buy one of those units.
> 
> That said, it is a wonderful resort with many things to do in the area. I would not hesitate to recommend this for families. There are indoor pools if the weather is nasty and a wonderful sandy beach when it is nice out. Two golf courses, tennis courts, boating. Mini-golf and par-3 golf course nearby are our family favorites.



I completely agree. We own four weeks at this resort and location is critical. PM me if you are unsure of the location and I will send you a map.

With regard to trade power, the quality distinction will not even matter for a summer week since the demand is so great. It will trade extremely well regardless of unit location- the location will only matter for your usage.

The resort is very family friendly with many, many activities. Several pools, indoor and out (one with a small waterslide) activity center with free internet and an open gym, pretty decent workout room, playground, BBQs, day trip to the local casino, nice swim beach, brand new restaurant and night club with live entertainment, marina with boat rental, and many units have their own in-unit jacuzzi.

Come on up and try it before you decide to buy. I'll be happy to show you around.

Jana

Edited to add that the resort is offering unlimited golf for both onsite courses at $149/person for the entire week. this offer includes free range balls and a $25 gift certificate which you can use at any of the restaurants. (the Marina, Antlers, or the lounge)


----------



## Gramma5 (May 8, 2008)

We too have used this resort both summer and winter for family reunions and just family vacations. so much so, that our grandkids think we own a cabin up there!  altho we trade up there with our SA weeks. We have almost always been able to get a summer week and Christmas week with 1 year of planning. We love it, the areas and lakes are beautiful. there is lots to do and cute small towns to shop. If you want night life tho...this is not the place. Everything closes up by 6pm except in Brainerd (20-30min away)Try it for sure. theere is only one unit that we didn't care for and it is the place that has the indooer pool...the hallways get very humid and the room a/c's are vented into the hallways. Plus there are lots of stairs. the rooms are nice but we prefer some of the other units...esp. the ones that share a small pool.....can't think of which they are right now, but I'm sure others can help.
Sherry


----------



## Kola (May 8, 2008)

Is this T/S resort the same as Breezy Point Resort located about 8 miles west of Park Rapids ? If not, what's the difference ?
K


----------



## klynn (May 8, 2008)

Gramma5 said:


> theere is only one unit that we didn't care for and it is the place that has the indooer pool...the hallways get very humid and the room a/c's are vented into the hallways. Plus there are lots of stairs.Sherry


 
That would be High Village.


----------



## klynn (May 8, 2008)

Kola said:


> Is this T/S resort the same as Breezy Point Resort located about 8 miles west of Park Rapids ? If not, what's the difference ?
> K


 
Would that be Breezy Shores?  It's a different location.


----------



## Kola (May 8, 2008)

klynn said:


> Would that be Breezy Shores?  It's a different location.



No, I was thinking about this   
BREEZY POINT RESORT

www.breezypointresort.com


K.


----------



## klynn (May 8, 2008)

Kola said:


> No, I was thinking about this
> BREEZY POINT RESORT
> 
> www.breezypointresort.com
> ...


 
Breezy Point Resort (including White Birch), Breezy Point International and Breezy Point Timeshare are all located in Breezy Point, MN which is about 60 miles southwest of Park Rapids. Maybe you are thinking of North Beach Resort on Potato Lake which is about 8 miles from Park Rapids. That resort is owned by Pelican Development of Breezy Point.


----------



## janapur (May 8, 2008)

Gramma5 said:


> We too have used this resort both summer and winter for family reunions and just family vacations. so much so, that our grandkids think we own a cabin up there!  altho we trade up there with our SA weeks. We have almost always been able to get a summer week and Christmas week with 1 year of planning. We love it, the areas and lakes are beautiful. there is lots to do and cute small towns to shop. If you want night life tho...this is not the place. Everything closes up by 6pm except in Brainerd (20-30min away)Try it for sure. theere is only one unit that we didn't care for and it is the place that has the indooer pool...the hallways get very humid and the room a/c's are vented into the hallways. Plus there are lots of stairs. the rooms are nice but we prefer some of the other units...esp. the ones that share a small pool.....can't think of which they are right now, but I'm sure others can help.
> Sherry



Sherry, 
Do you ever venture into Crosslake for evening entertainment? There are several sports bar type places on the Whitefish chain that have live music of all genres. The Exchange does their own version of "Crosslake Idol." Moonlight Bay is always a hit with kids, as is Zorbaz.

In Breezy Point, we really like Prime Time which also offers live music on the weekends. The Commander (right outside of Breezy Point Resort's entrance) also draws some great bands from the Twin Cities and they have Karaoke on Sunday nights which is always a hoot. The food is excellent at both of these places, especially the pizza at Commander.

And don't forget the Elvis impersonator at Breezy Point Resort lakeside on Saturday nights. I know it sounds cheesy and I'm not the biggest Elvis fan, but his show is fantastic and free.


----------



## JLB (May 9, 2008)

I have had the opportunity to run into a lot of people who own at Breezy Point, and they all speak fondly of it.  Even ones who live down here now go back each years.

Of course a July week would be very popular, that being the one month of summer, when you can't walk on the lake.


----------



## Kola (May 9, 2008)

JLB said:


> I have had the opportunity to run into a lot of people who own at Breezy Point, and they all speak fondly of it.  Even ones who live down here now go back each years.
> 
> Of course a July week would be very popular, that being the one month of summer, when you can't walk on the lake.



When does their ice fishing season begin ?  Like by mid August ? 

K.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 9, 2008)

JLB said:


> I have had the opportunity to run into a lot of people who own at Breezy Point, and they all speak fondly of it.  Even ones who live down here now go back each years.
> 
> Of course a July week would be very popular, that being the one month of summer, when you can't walk on the lake.



True, and you also need to be aware of the mosquitoes that time of year.

Growing up in Minnesota I had a friend who went to one of the lakes near Brainerd for a couple of weeks after the Fourth of July. When he got back he was telling me how he was out walking by the lake one evening when suddenly he got whacked on the back of his head and fell to the ground.

When he came to he found himself being dragged into the bushes by a couple of mosquitoes. As his head cleared, he heard one mosquito urging the other to pull harder, because if they didn't get my friend hidden quickly, the big mosquitoes would come by and take my friend away from them.


----------



## janapur (May 9, 2008)

You guys are cruel, but it's hard to argue with the truth.

The fishing opener is this weekend (who decided to have Mother's Day during the fishing opener anyway!) Every year the governor hosts a big whoop de do on one of the popular lakes. It is often on Pelican Lake and again Breezy Point Resort is sponsoring the big bash.

We do still have ice on the lake, but all of this rain and wind should take care of it soon. Why do I live here again??

Ebay sales are non-existant for winter weeks here. They try to throw in closing costs and banked extra RCI weeks, to no avail. I did see one recently advertised as a "ski week" however. Wonder if the PCC is planning to build a man-made mountain for us.

Jana


----------



## PigsDad (May 10, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Growing up in Minnesota I had a friend who went to one of the lakes near Brainerd for a couple of weeks after the Fourth of July. When he got back he was telling me how he was out walking by the lake one evening when suddenly he got whacked on the back of his head and fell to the ground.
> 
> When he came to he found himself being dragged into the bushes by a couple of mosquitoes. As his head cleared, he heard one mosquito urging the other to pull harder, because if they didn't get my friend hidden quickly, the big mosquitoes would come by and take my friend away from them.


As another born-and-raised Minnesotan, thanks for posting this.  Best chuckle I've had all day! :rofl: 

Kurt


----------



## JLB (May 10, 2008)

OK Minnysoduhns, what is the next word in the following phrase:   

Northern and Walleye __________


----------



## Michael (May 10, 2008)

*The Answer*

Here's your answer from a 21-year Minnesotan (but Arizonan wantabee).

Pike

- Michael


----------



## JLB (May 12, 2008)

Thanks Michael.

Being from halfway up there, I know that!!!  But, to my Ozark American family, Pike means something totally different.  To them, a walleye is not one, which, actually, it is not.  A Nothern is, but the phrase Northern and Walleye Pike, or Walleye and Northern Pike, is so common up there that even the sportswriter make a walleye a pike.  

You would had to been here when I got corrected.


----------



## mamiecarter (May 13, 2008)

*The week 28 Breezy point pelican Bay I was Bidding on on EBAY went for $3700*

I stopped bidding at $1377. I am sure some good TUG member got it for $3770 and is happy. Come on Bragg about it!!! I will for sure get around to trying to exchange into Pelican Bay townhouse some JULY. Breezy point timeshare in the Summer must be really fine.


----------



## Michael (May 13, 2008)

*June, July and August*

You can't beat Minnesota weather in June, July and August!  The rest of the year is what you have to worry about...  I'm surprised that the Breezy Point week went so high, but on the other hand, it is a prime July fixed week.  I own at Causeway on Gull, week 29.

- Michael


----------



## nursie (May 18, 2008)

*Yahoo, I won !*

  Yep, it's true, I won week 28 at Breezy Point on Ebay. Go ahead and hate me.   It did go higher than I expected too however the summer weeks up there sell much higher on ALL other timeshare sales websites that sell this resort. I've been watching for quite awhile. Summer weeks are at a premium at BP and thanks to the info I googled before bidding, I found out Pelican Bay units are one of the best units to get if not the *BEST* between Breezy Point Timeshares & Breezy Intl. We actually own a red week, the 2nd week in Sept. at High Village ,and like the balcony overlooking the pool but we really wanted the option for a summer week every year up there because booking a summer RCI week at BP has to be done sometimes a year in advance. This unit is on the lake,heated pool outside our door, enclosed hot tub room in our unit that faces the lake in the month of July. Can't beat that! 
I see that the same unit is being sold on Ebay, week 29, with a couple days left and already 7 bidders. I'd be surprised if it didn't go as high or higher as the $3375 that I paid. There was an additional $500 for closing costs but that week is still prime time to use, rent, or trade.
Good luck to any of you interested in the week after mine. It'd be fun to see each other in passing as we check out and you check in.
We have been at the resort twice in the past few years during the summer and will be going in Aug. this year. We aren't able to use our week until 2009 but now I don't have to try to exchange and pay exchange fees anymore to go there. It will definitely pay itself off in a few short years. My kids love it up there and the beach and pools make it a wonderful place to relax.


----------



## lprstn (May 18, 2008)

nursie said:


> Yep, it's true, I won week 28 at Breezy Point on Ebay. Go ahead and hate me.


  Congratulations! Nice to know a Tugger got it!


----------



## mamiecarter (May 19, 2008)

*Another Summer week at breezy point at 1770 on EBAY!*

I got out bid so thought I would tell all you TUG folks!!!


----------



## nursie (May 19, 2008)

*There's still time to bid*

mamiecarter: there is still time to bid. Wait until those last few minutes. 
I really think the week is worth it or I would never have bid that high on week 28. We are not made of money but it will be a great investment in our future family vacations since we can just drive there. Although with gas prices sky rocketing we may have to walk there. AHHHHHHHHHHh, now if someone would just give us a pontoon or a boat. We have 6 kiddo's after adopting 4 special needs kids from foster care and with 1 income, we are 'dirt poor'.  We are rich in many ways but not as far as money is concerned.


----------



## wackymother (May 19, 2008)

But, mamie, weren't you going to buy your friend's Breezy Point timeshare?


----------



## nursie (May 20, 2008)

*Ebay week 29 sold for almost $4,000*

Wow, lots of people interested in the summer week at BP Pelican Bay unit. They still got a good deal even tho they paid more than I did. 
Mamie: if you can get your friends week for cheap, go for it. 
Obviously others see there is good resale value for those units during the summer altho I don't intend to sell anytime soon.


----------



## mamiecarter (May 21, 2008)

*Summer Week $3900*

Yes a July 2 bedroom at Breezy Point Timeshare closed on EBAY for $3800!!!!!

I will never get one in my price range!!!!


----------



## gjw007 (May 22, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> True, and you also need to be aware of the mosquitoes that time of year.
> 
> Growing up in Minnesota I had a friend who went to one of the lakes near Brainerd for a couple of weeks after the Fourth of July. When he got back he was telling me how he was out walking by the lake one evening when suddenly he got whacked on the back of his head and fell to the ground.
> 
> When he came to he found himself being dragged into the bushes by a couple of mosquitoes. As his head cleared, he heard one mosquito urging the other to pull harder, because if they didn't get my friend hidden quickly, the big mosquitoes would come by and take my friend away from them.



And to think it is the state bird  To think the Minnesota Goofers could change to the Minnesota Mosquitoes - it probably would be appropriate.  As a former Minnesotan, I can relate to the stories on mosquitoes.


----------



## bccash63 (Jul 5, 2008)

Last summer we stayed in a 2br loft at Pelican Bay and really enjoyed it.
RCI has a 3 br 8/8 at Marina Bay w/garage for July 09'.  Has anyone stayed at Marina Bay?  How does it compare to the unit at Pelican Bay? thanx, Dawn


----------



## bccash63 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well we took the 3 br at Marina Bay with 7/20/08 check in and cancelled our exchange at Shawnee Depuy.  I had to pay an additional transaction fee but we will save more than that on gas--which is >$4 gallon now.  Dawn


----------

